# Black powder gun



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Is this gun a kit gun? I got it from my grandpa and it says Connecticut valley arms inc. black powder only 50 cal. Any one know anything about it?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, that is a .50 cal Buffalo gun made by CVA There were a couple of options back in the early 80 when it was built. Dixie arms would build it for a charg or you could get the gun as a kit. pretty good shooting gun within its limits.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok thanks some ove the parts are loose on it I'm going to take it apart and try to get back to shooting condition


----------

